# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Chubby Frog - Feeding Questions

## AdverseCamber

Hello everyone!

I bought my first frogs at the weekend - a trio of chubby frogs - but I've now noticed that a lot of care advice tells you what to feed them, but not amounts or frequencies. The sites that do have frequencies seem to vary wildly in their instructions, ranging from 3 to 10 crickets every 1 to 3 days.

I tried to feed my frogs for the first time last night around 9pm. At the time, I could only see one frog active in the tank (one was asleep and the other was no where to be seen. I left the crickets in the tank for a couple of hours - not many were eaten but I did watch both of the frogs I could see eat at least two each. I have to assume that the third frog was left out, as I still haven't seen him again since I put him in the tank on Saturday!

What would your advices be on feeding, especially while owning invisible frogs? How many crickets should I feed at a time for three frogs? Should I be feeding every single day? What time would you recommend feeding the frogs? And how long should I leave the crickets in the tank?

Sorry for all the questions - just want to make sure my chaps are as happy as possible.

----------


## ilovefatfrogs

Hi! I love chubs...they are so cute!! For chub-chub's (sorry, I can't resist :P) more food tends to be better initially, especially while they are getting used to their home.  Typically for a full grown adult I would give each 2 large crickets per night, but with 3 frogs you have to make sure that everyone is eating fairly.  If they are juveniles, I would prob drop 3 medium crickets per night per frog, however this also depends on group size.  Watch them for the next few days and figure out who is alpha frog. This frog will typically be one who pushes the others around and eats more.  I don't know if you have them sexed, but out of 3 frogs, chances are you possibly got 2 males=dominance fight (unless they are all really mellow which can happen).  Watch and try to see who is on the lowest end of the totem pole. The weakest/smallest male frog is the one you have to consider when determining feeding amounts, since the others may be grabbing his share of food. I would recommend you feed them each 3-4 crickets until they bulk up a little (unless they are already fatso's) and then go down to 2 crickets each so that you don't have to worry about the weakest frog. Remember that one cricket typically will not get eaten, so after 5 days of feeding check to see if crickets are remaining. If not, continue on. If there are crickets, lay off of feeding for a couple days until they disappear/die. Feeding is pretty relaxed with frogs overall (and more food is typically better). Enjoy your chubs!!! I would love to see photos!!!!!

----------

